# Applecare+ Ecran Apple watch cassé



## Abdeladim (9 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous

J ai vraiment besoin de vos conseils. 

J ai acheté une Apple watch 4 stainless steel à 850 € il y a un mois à Paris. Résidant au Maroc, j’ai fait la détaxe pour obtenir le remboursement de la TVA puisque je ne réside pas dans l’EU. 
Après quelque jours de l achat, j ai souscris à l AppleCare+ Même si je ne réside pas en france pour me couvrir du risque de casse. 
Chose qui s est passée, j ai fait tombé ma montre et l écran est cassé. Maintenant je veux réparer la montre sachant qu il n existe pas d apple store au Maroc. 

Doit je prendre un rendez vous d ici à un apple store et de me deplacer dans une ville en france (la réparation prenderait combien de temps? Ai-je le droit de la réparer en France même si je n’y réside pas (j’avais lu que l’applecare+ concerne que les gens qui résident dans le pays où le produit a été acheté ?) 

Je suis vraiment perdu sachant que j’ai même pas profité de la montre un mois complet. 

Merci de me conseiller et/ou de me donner vos retours d expériences .. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2019)

Bonsoir

avez vous tenter de joindre Apple ?


----------



## Abdeladim (9 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> avez vous tenter de joindre Apple ?


Non pas encore. J attends de voir des retours d expériences ou conseils pour voir comment s y prendre. J ai peur qu ils me disent tu n es pas résident tu n a pas le droit. 

Je veux voir si je dois donner la montre à un résident et lui transférer l applecare+ pour me la faire réparer...

Je suis vraiment perdu


----------



## Abdeladim (9 Février 2019)

Merci pour votre retour.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2019)

Vous êtes en règle , donc contactez Apple afin qu'il vous aide 
Le contact Applecare indique bien votre adresse au Maroc ?


----------



## Abdeladim (9 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous êtes en règle , donc contactez Apple afin qu'il vous aide
> Le contact Applecare indique bien votre adresse au Maroc ?



J’avais mis une adresse en France car quand je mettais le Maroc comme pays dans le site d’apple on ne me proposait pas l’achat de l’AppleCare+


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Ok,

il vous reste a trouver un amis en France pour la faire réparer


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ok,
> 
> il vous reste a trouver un amis en France pour la faire réparer


Si je considère cette solution, dois-je demander le transfert de l Applecare+ en son nom ? Ou cette personne peut se présenter à l apple store avec mon nom?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

La montre est a votre nom  ?


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Février 2019)

Exactement. Apple Care fonctionne dans le pays où vous avez souscris, donc en France avec votre adresse française. Il n'y a aura pas "réparation" de l'écran mais remplacement de la montre complète, donc en terme de "durée" ça devrait se faire en un seul jour, SAUF si il y a vérification du caractère intentionnel ou non de la casse. Dans ce dernier cas, Apple enverra votre montre en atelier à l'exterieur de ses locaux et c'est ce même atelier qui vous enverra par la poste une nouvelle montre.


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Exactement. Apple Care fonctionne dans le pays où vous avez souscris, donc en France avec votre adresse française. Il n'y a aura pas "réparation" de l'écran mais remplacement de la montre complète, donc en terme de "durée" ça devrait se faire en un seul jour, SAUF si il y a vérification du caractère intentionnel ou non de la casse. Dans ce dernier cas, Apple enverra votre montre en atelier à l'exterieur de ses locaux et c'est ce même atelier qui vous enverra par la poste une nouvelle montre.



@Jura39 oui la montre est à mon nom avec facture en mon nom. 
@Igrekoa2n, ce qui me dérange c est que l adresse francaise n est pas la mienne j habite pas en france j avais juste mis l adresse de l hotel où je passais mon séjour. Est ce que ça pose problème ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Vous avez des connaissances en France ?


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous avez des connaissances en France ?


Oui j ai un ami à Nantes et 2 amis de mon frère à Strasbourg et grenoble.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Abdeladim a dit:


> Oui j ai un ami à Nantes et 2 amis de mon frère à Strasbourg et grenoble.


Super , le mieux étant de voir avec eux directement


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Super , le mieux étant de voir avec eux directement


Ok. J ai toujours 2 question :
1. Est ce que je dois envoyer un mail à apple pour faire le transfert en le nom de la personne qui ira présenter ma montre à l’apple store
2. Je viens de lire que la montre sera remplacée et pas réparée, j’ai fait tomber la montre par terre. C‘était pas intentionnel, mais dans ce cas , c est remplacement de l écran ou changement de la montre?

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Février 2019)

Si la personne qui vient avec la montre a la facture avec elle, il n'y aura pas de problème. 
Quoi qu'il arrive, ce sera remplacement : Apple ne répare pas les écrans d'Apple Watch


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Si la personne qui vient avec la montre a la facture avec elle, il n'y aura pas de problème.
> Quoi qu'il arrive, ce sera remplacement : Apple ne répare pas les écrans d'Apple Watch



Ne pas oublier le contrat Applecare +  quoi que Apple la dans ses dossiers


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ne pas oublier le contrat Applecare +  quoi que Apple la dans ses dossiers


C est une très bonne nouvelle le fait qu ils remplacent la montre. Dans ce cas, si j aurais un cours séjour en france je pourrai faire ça moi-même. Vous avez une idée ce remplacement prends combien de temps? 2 -3-4 jours?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Abdeladim a dit:


> C est une très bonne nouvelle le fait qu ils remplacent la montre. Dans ce cas, si j aurais un cours séjour en france je pourrai faire ça moi-même. Vous avez une idée ce remplacement prends combien de temps? 2 -3-4 jours?



Non si rendez vous prit en Apple Store , c'est moins d'une heure


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non si rendez vous prit en Apple Store , c'est moins d'une heure


Au fait j’avais lu ça sur le site d’apple (images ci-jointes) c’est pour ça je voulais voir si quelqu’un s’est déjà fait remplacé un produit par un Ami dans le cadre d’un dommage accidentel et Applecare+. 

J’espère avoir une expérience vécue. 

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces retours.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Oui , mais vous ne vendez pas votre montre ?


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , mais vous ne vendez pas votre montre ?


Biensur que non.


----------



## Abdeladim (10 Février 2019)

Si une personne différente de celle qui a le nom sur applecare+, pourrait faire le remplacement sur le store. Peut etre qu on demande une pièce d identité...

C est au fait ça ma question


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2019)

Non , j'ai jamais présenter ma carte d'identité en Apple Store


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Février 2019)

Le transfert dont parle Apple dans la capture d'écran que vous nous avez indiqué c'est si vous vendez votre montre et que y'a encore Apple Care dessus ,vous pouvez officiellement transférer cette assurance au nouveau propriétaire. Apple Care suivra alors votre montre au moment de l'achat.
Concernant le remplacement, il peut être immédiat en Apple Store comme prendre plusieurs jours si ils ne l'ont pas en stock ou qu'une vérification est faite en atelier.
Pour vous éviter des tracas administratifs, je vous conseille en effet d'aller en Apple Store vous même en France dès que vous le pouvez. En attendant, un coup de fil à Apple Care pour notifier de la casse et qu'elle soit actée/datée. Si ça se trouve, ils vous proposeront même un remplacement par voie postale.


----------



## Abdeladim (11 Février 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Le transfert dont parle Apple dans la capture d'écran que vous nous avez indiqué c'est si vous vendez votre montre et que y'a encore Apple Care dessus ,vous pouvez officiellement transférer cette assurance au nouveau propriétaire. Apple Care suivra alors votre montre au moment de l'achat.
> Concernant le remplacement, il peut être immédiat en Apple Store comme prendre plusieurs jours si ils ne l'ont pas en stock ou qu'une vérification est faite en atelier.
> Pour vous éviter des tracas administratifs, je vous conseille en effet d'aller en Apple Store vous même en France dès que vous le pouvez. En attendant, un coup de fil à Apple Care pour notifier de la casse et qu'elle soit actée/datée. Si ça se trouve, ils vous proposeront même un remplacement par voie postale.



Je vous remercie pour votre réponse.

Au fait, j'ai pas la possibilité de me déplacer en France pour le moment (ça me coûterait 400-500 euro de coût de déplacement pour changer une montre). Mon point Igrekoa2n c'est si je donne la montre à mon ami, résident en France, la facture d'achat et le contrat applecare+ (tous en mon nom), est ce qu'il peut se présenter à l'Apple Store et procéder au remplacement, où ils vont lui dire il faut que la personne qui a fait l'achat et l'AppleCare+ de se présenter.

Merci à tous pour votre assistance.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

Abdeladim a dit:


> Je vous remercie pour votre réponse.
> 
> Au fait, j'ai pas la possibilité de me déplacer en France pour le moment (ça me coûterait 400-500 euro de coût de déplacement pour changer une montre). Mon point Igrekoa2n c'est si je donne la montre à mon ami, résident en France, la facture d'achat et le contrat applecare+ (tous en mon nom), est ce qu'il peut se présenter à l'Apple Store et procéder au remplacement, où ils vont lui dire il faut que la personne qui a fait l'achat et l'AppleCare+ de se présenter.
> 
> Merci à tous pour votre assistance.



Je ne pense pas que cela pose de problème


----------



## Igrekoa2n (11 Février 2019)

Je pense aussi que si votre ami a tous les papiers, ça devrait marcher. Donner lui aussi votre mot de passe Apple, indispensable pour déjumeler la Watch ou autre...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Je pense aussi que si votre ami a tous les papiers, ça devrait marcher. Donner lui aussi votre mot de passe Apple, indispensable pour déjumeler la Watch ou autre...



Il faut déverrouiller l’apple Watch avant et supprimer la localisation


----------



## Abdeladim (12 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

J ai dejumeler l apple watch hier et envoyée aujourdhui à paris. Normalement après le dejumelage tout disparaît non?

J ai tous donné : la facture d achat, le contrat applecare+ et une procuration ecrite au cas où 

L apple store opera à paris est full cette semaine j ai pas trouvé de rendez-vous jusqu’à dimanche. J espère que ca va bien se passer.

Je vous remercie tous pour vos conseils.

Je vous tienderai au courant des résultats


----------



## Mcbm (12 Février 2019)

Apple ne remplace pas les Apple Watch en Apple Store. Si vous l’emmenez en réparation, ils l’enverront dans le centre et c’est ce même centre qui fera l’échange. Ce centre enverra une nouvelle Apple Watch a l’Apple Store.
Apple n’a jamais pratiqué de réparation en boutique pour les Apple Watch. A chaque panne ou casse, elles sont envoyées dans un centre de réparation.
Dans ton cas, même résidant au Maroc, tu aurais pu appeler l’assistance et ils seraient venu la chercher au Maroc. Peu importe que tu sois en France ou à l’étranger tu es couvert par ton contrat AppleCare+. Il m’est arrivé la même chose avec un iPhone, j’étais en déplacement professionnel en Roumanie pendant 4 semaines, mon iPhone est tombé et ne marchait plus, j’ai appelé l’assistance et le lendemain UPS me ramenait le nouveau et repartait avec celui qui était cassé. Il n’y a pas non plus d’Apple Store en Roumanie.
Tu appelais l’assistance, tu leur expliquait la situation et le lendemain tu en récupérai une nouvelle...


----------



## Abdeladim (12 Février 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> Apple ne remplace pas les Apple Watch en Apple Store. Si vous l’emmenez en réparation, ils l’enverront dans le centre et c’est ce même centre qui fera l’échange. Ce centre enverra une nouvelle Apple Watch a l’Apple Store.
> Apple n’a jamais pratiqué de réparation en boutique pour les Apple Watch. A chaque panne ou casse, elles sont envoyées dans un centre de réparation.


Ah d’accord. Je savais pas ça. Donc tu leur donnes ton apple watch et ils te disent de revenir dans quelques jours je présume.



Abdeladim a dit:


> Ah d’accord. Je savais pas ça. Donc tu leur donnes ton apple watch et ils te disent de revenir dans quelques jours je présume.



Je crois que c’était possible car c est en europe. Si un colis entre au maroc, et la douane remarque que c est un produit qui dépasse 100 euro ils le prenderont et appeleront pour payer la douane. Ça arrive à beaucoup d amis qui commandent des téléphones en ligne notamment de AliExpress.

Mais j’aurai dû essayer !


----------



## Mcbm (12 Février 2019)

Te dire si tu aurais payé ou pas je ne peux pas te dire mais je ne pense pas, puisque c’est un produit en retour de garantie. 
En échange en boutique, tu la laisse et tu reviens chercher la remplaçante quand elle est arrivée, ça peut demander jusqu’à 10 jours mais en général c’est moins long.


----------



## Abdeladim (12 Février 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> Te dire si tu aurais payé ou pas je ne peux pas te dire mais je ne pense pas, puisque c’est un produit en retour de garantie.
> En échange en boutique, tu la laisse et tu reviens chercher la remplaçante quand elle est arrivée, ça peut demander jusqu’à 10 jours mais en général c’est moins long.



Merci pour ces précisions. Sinon la montre qui sera envoyée est neuve ou reconditionnée?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2019)

Abdeladim a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions. Sinon la montre qui sera envoyée est neuve ou reconditionnée?


Ca , c'est un grand mystère


----------



## Mcbm (12 Février 2019)

Je dirais reconditionnée, je ne pense pas qu’Apple détruisent les modèles en panne ou cassée, mais impossible de savoir.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> Je dirais reconditionnée, je ne pense pas qu’Apple détruisent les modèles en panne ou cassée, mais impossible de savoir.


C'est formidable d'être certain


----------



## Mcbm (13 Février 2019)

Je n’ai jamais dit que j’étais certain...
Entre être certain et penser, ce n’est pas la même chose


----------



## Abdeladim (15 Février 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,

La montre a été finalement présentée aujourd’hui à Apple store Champs Élysées. Ils ont dit qu’ils vont l’envoyer au centre de réparation pour qu’elle soit réparée et que ça prenderai 2 semaines ! Finalement c’est une réparation et pas un changement comme précisé dans ce post. Je sais pas s’ils ont changé de politique de traitement d’incidents ...!

Est ce que je peux appeler Apple pour qu’ils procèdent à l'échange de la montre et pas la réparation ?

Sinon le changement de l écran ne présente pas de problème d étanchéité de la montre ...

Merci pour votre retour.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2019)

Bonsoir

Faite confiance au S.A.V Apple 
ce sont des pro


----------



## Igrekoa2n (15 Février 2019)

Étonnant... peut -être qu'ils ont changé de politique, mais pour moi, aucune Apple Watch ne pouvait être "réparée". 
Après, ce sont effectivement des pros, et ils te rendront une Watch fonctionnelle. C'est un bon dénouement.
Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2019)

Abdeladim a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> La montre a été finalement présentée aujourd’hui à Apple store Champs Élysées. Ils ont dit qu’ils vont l’envoyer au centre de réparation pour qu’elle soit réparée et que ça prenderai 2 semaines ! Finalement c’est une réparation et pas un changement comme précisé dans ce post. Je sais pas s’ils ont changé de politique de traitement d’incidents ...!
> 
> ...



Le centre de réparation peux aussi procéder a un échange si il le désire


----------



## Igrekoa2n (16 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le centre de réparation peux aussi procéder a un échange si il le désire


Surtout si ils ne jugent pas ça réparable du coup.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2019)

Igrekoa2n a dit:


> Surtout si ils ne jugent pas ça réparable du coup.


Oui


----------



## Abdeladim (16 Février 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui


J espère qu ils vont procéder à l échange c est comme même une casse. Ci-après ce qui a été reçu par mail suite à la visite du genius bar :

*Description du problème/diagnostic*
Problème: 

Le client indique que l’appareil a un problème au niveau d’écran.

Étapes à reproduire: 

Le problème a était constaté au Genius Bar. Écran fissuré.

État esthétique: 
Très bon état en dehors de l’écran fissuré.

Solution proposée: 

Nous proposons au client l’envoie au centre de réparation de l’appareil.

Je croise les doigts


----------

